# The Psychosocial Implications of IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://abbc3.hsc.usc.edu/cme/ibs/contents/implications.html


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Eric,Thanks for posting this link.I have found that if I learn more about IBS, I feel less victimized by it.This posting confirms some of the ideas that I have had about my own IBS.My GP has known me for years, since before the onset of my first symptoms 10 years ago, and he and I have discussed some of these issues.I am very much a "textbook" case, inasmuch as there can be a specific profile for any type of IBS.My thanks . . . from Lexi


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcome Lexi.Education is crucial in IBS.So am I really.Severe previous gut infection from ameobic dysentary which caused gut inflammation and when resolved I was left with nerve damage and IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIWorld J Gastroenterol. 2003 Dec;9 12:2791-5. Related Articles, Links Visceral hypersensitivity and altered colonic motility after subsidence of inflammation in a rat model of colitis.La JH, Kim TW, Sung TS, Kang JW, Kim HJ, Yang IS.Department of Physiology, College of Veterinary Medicine, Seoul National University, San 56-1 Sillim-Dong, Kwanak-Gu, Seoul, 151-742, Republic of Korea. isyang###snu.ac.krAIM: Irritable bowel syndrome IBS is a functional bowel disorder characterized by visceral hypersensitivity and altered bowel motility. There is increasing evidence suggesting the role of inflammation in the pathogenesis of IBS, which addresses the possibility that formerly established rat model of colitis could be used as an IBS model after the inflammation subsided. METHODS: Colitis was induced by intracolonic instillation of 4 % acetic acid in male Sprague-Dawley rats. The extent of inflammation was assessed by histological examination and myeloperoxidase MPO activity assay. After subsidence of colitis, the rats were subjected to rectal distension and restraint stress, then the abdominal withdrawal reflex and the number of stress-induced fecal output were measured, respectively. RESULTS: At 2 days post-induction of colitis, the colon showed characteristic inflammatory changes in histology and 8-fold increase in MPO activity. At 7 days post-induction of colitis, the histological features and MPO activity returned to normal. The rats at 7 days post-induction of colitis showed hypersensitive response to rectal distension without an accompaning change in rectal compliance, and defecated more stools than control animals when under stress. CONCLUSION: These results concur largely with the characteristic features of IBS, visceral hypersensitivity and altered defecation pattern in the absence of detectable disease, suggesting that this animal model is a methodologically convenient and useful model for studying a subset of IBS.PMID: 14669335


----------

